# Knife Porn (my gyuto's)



## Hattorichop

1) 240 Tanaka R2
2) 240 Massakage Kato San Blue Super
3) 240 Gesshin Ino White #2
4) 233 Carter White#2 with mhenry handle
5) 180 Kikuichi warikomi VG10
6) 175 Carter Wabocho White #2
7) 150 Massakage Ken Kageura Blue Super


----------



## Deckhand

Nice! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Peco

Looking good


----------



## Hattorichop

Deckhand said:


> Nice! Do you have a favorite?



Right now I'd have to say the 240 Kato San is my fovorite!


----------



## jmfreeman35

VERY nice collection!

So you are the one that got that Ino...how do you like it?


----------



## Hattorichop

I really like it!
It's super thin for a claded knife and really light.
The handle on it was beautiful but was a little big for me so I sanded it down to a more comfortable size.
The only down side is that it loses it's edge pretty quick.
But on the upside it gives me a chance practice my sharpening skills.


----------



## jmfreeman35

I was really hoping you were going to say it's terrible, that way I could stop wanting one so badly haha!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Nice collection of knives. That Carter wabocho is just crying out for a new handle, though. :biggrin:


----------



## Hattorichop

I have Stefan working on one as we type!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Impressive collection, thank you for sharing it with us.

I'm not familiar with "Massakage Kato San."

(Nice photo too.)


----------



## Hattorichop

Massakage is a line of knives that Kevin Kent of Knifewear in Calagary carries.
Kato San is the blacksmith for this line of Masakage Koishi AS knifes (this is the proper spelling of Masakage)


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Love the profile of that Ino gyuto.

You inspired me to take a closer look on the JKI website (thankfully they are out of stock!).


----------



## Deckhand

Hattorichop said:


> Right now I'd have to say the 240 Kato San is my fovorite!


Thanks.


----------



## Justin0505

I thought that Carter only used either white #1 or Blue Super (recently changed to 100% white #1). What's the story with the white #2 blades? Haven't seen or heard about these before.


----------



## Hattorichop

Yeah your probably right!
I bought it second hand.


----------



## Justin0505

Ok, not saying is isn't possible, just thought that it wasn't likely though. 

Nice collection though, looks like nice examples from each maker.


----------



## JMac

Nice Line up. How do you like the 240 Tanaka R2?


----------



## Hattorichop

I'd have to say the Tanaka is the best performer of the lot.
Very comfortable handle and the R2 stays sharp forever.


----------



## Hattorichop

I just wanted to share a few pics of my new Stefan Keller Handle.
It's buckeye burl with marble buffalo horn and red spacer.










I thought I would also add a photo of my 233mm Carter Funy with a mhenry handle.
It's desert ironwood with camel bone and a brass spacer.

Thanks a million Stefan and Mike!


----------



## Hattorichop

Im not sure what happened to the two other photo's, but here they are.


----------



## schanop

Where's the nice jacket? only saw the nice pants.


----------



## Hattorichop

Yeah I gotta get on that!


----------



## mhenry

Very Nice! That Buckeye is gorgeous


----------



## Eamon Burke

That horn endcap is :ubersexy:


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm usually not an endcap kind of guy, but that thing is freaking sweet.


----------



## Lefty

Very nice! I like seeing two amazing craftsmen's work side by side, like that. 
Both look great!


----------



## Dave Martell

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## SameGuy

Gorgeous. The two knives are also very different, yet they complement each other really well -- and I'm a work-horse-knife kinda guy. Bravo, Stef and Mike!

PS: I'm somewhere in line for a Henry Handle... I really should get in line for a Keller. And then a AMT custom. And then...


----------



## dwalker

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> The Carter is stunning.



Looks like someone has some knives to sell.....


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

I ment this one, didn't realize there were two...: 4) 233 Carter White#2 with mhenry handle 

And i don't have to sell anything, but i'd like to buy sth.


----------

